# Scents



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

How many of you guys out there are using scents (estrus, cover, etc). If so, what brands and types of scents are you guys using? Also, how do you set them up when hunting?

Anyone seeing some rutting anywhere yet?


----------



## ninjaswede (Sep 3, 2012)

I use fresh earth cover but I am very careful with my own scent. I have had many deer turn inside out when they have smelled my doe in heat urine. I have tried many different kinds and never had any good results. My opinion is to just be good at getting the drop on them. Lots of guys educate deer by being sloppy with other stuff and then using deer pee, so I think sometimes it just freaks them out. We all know a guy who wears all his deer hunting clothes around town and to deer camp and in the morning he drives his 4 wheeler right to his stand. Then slops 2 bottles of doe in heat all directions of his stand :eyeroll:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have not used scents for years. I hunt on the ground (stillhunt) and found that often as not scents put deer on alert. Not necessarily on alert for danger just a hightend sense of awarness which I prefer not to do. It is also my opinion that you have to trigger at least 2 of a deers senses to put them in flight mode. I think that it is rare that simply smelling you puts them into flight particularly in areas where human scent is regularly encountered.


----------



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with Dakotashooter.... I was one of those guys that (minus the drive around with your hunting cloths on) that would pick up 2 bottle of doe piss and slop it around.... Had 2-3 years in a row where the deer would be extra sensitive when they would approach with several taking off... could figure it out until this year. Picked up bow hunting and have learned tons. Spent the weekend in the stand and watched as deer would cross my sent cone.. Wow they have great sniffers. Had one circle me until she hit my trail. Back tracked until she was at the edge of the scent. VEry Very Very cautious, but that didnt deter her. With no movement she ended up coming in and another 5 followed suit. (looking for a buck so I was just watching the does). It is amazing. The knew where the scent was coming from, they watched me very carefully. If one would step on a twig they would all jump. Fully agree with the 2 senses needing to be trigger. Scent is a huge one. Then sight or hearing.

As for rut, I have noticed the 1 1/2 yrs olds behaving aggressive/stupid. The bigger ones hard still holding to dark or around then. Watch a doe run across a field and 2 young bucks chase after her.


----------

